# Charity Bike Ride From West Wales To London



## Stuart Davies (Jan 13, 2008)

Dear watch collecting friends,

I come â€˜cap in handâ€™ so I really hope you donâ€™t mind this very direct approach!?

Yes itâ€™s madness I know but via a personal invitation (so how could I refuse?), very little training thus far and a â€˜sizableâ€™ disadvantage over typical racing snakes, I have agreed to do a charity bike ride from Narberth in West Wales to London (300 miles) over 3 days on May 1st to the 3rd.

The charity is for injured soldiers and families of soldiers killed in action in Afghanistan from the Welsh Regiment - so a very worthy cause I hope youâ€™ll agree.

I would be eternally grateful for Â£2 if you can afford it â€" every little bit helps!

100% being raised will go to the appeal. (I will be paying all my own expenses etc. so you wonâ€™t be subsidising me or the event at all!)

Thank you!

http://www.justgiving.com/RyanMan-ThemValleyBoyz


----------



## bridgeman (Dec 9, 2008)

never realised Wales was so big,donation sent,top man


----------



## Stuart Davies (Jan 13, 2008)

bridgeman said:


> never realised Wales was so big,donation sent,top man


Oh yes it is. Didn't you watch the tele on Saturday 

Thank you very much indeed. Most greatful


----------



## marley (Dec 22, 2012)

Just made a small donation. Hope its good weather and good fun?! Good luck!


----------



## Stuart Davies (Jan 13, 2008)

marley said:


> Just made a small donation. Hope its good weather and good fun?! Good luck!


You are a gent. Thank you!


----------



## Rotundus (May 7, 2012)

so which watch will you be wearing?

&

have you bought the catering size tub of vasoline yet? :lol:


----------



## Stuart Davies (Jan 13, 2008)

Rotundus said:


> so which watch will you be wearing?
> 
> &
> 
> have you bought the catering size tub of vasoline yet? :lol:


Thanks for your very generous contribution Des.

I don't intend to wear a watch as I want to be completely oblivious to the amount of time I'll be in the saddle!


----------



## lewjamben (Dec 4, 2007)

Done. Good luck Stuart.


----------



## Stuart Davies (Jan 13, 2008)

lewjamben said:


> Done. Good luck Stuart.


Thank you ever so much Lewis for your generous contribution


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

Donated. Don't know why really, 300 miles? Hardly worth getting the bike out.....................


----------



## Stuart Davies (Jan 13, 2008)

MarkF said:


> Donated. Don't know why really, 300 miles? Hardly worth getting the bike out.....................


...because I'm no longer a fit 13 stone Cat 2 racer like I was 10 years ago Mark, so I think this is going to be one of the toughest physical challenges I've ever done.

Ten years ago I would have done this just for fun. Now I'm just bricking myself about what lays ahead! LOL

I really appreciate your contribution - thanks you very much indeed!


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

Stuart Davies said:


> ...because I'm no longer a fit 13 stone Cat 2 racer like I was 10 years ago Mark, so I think this is going to be one of the toughest physical challenges I've ever done.
> 
> Ten years ago I would have done this just for fun. Now I'm just bricking myself about what lays ahead! LOL
> 
> I really appreciate your contribution - thanks you very much indeed!


You'll do it because you have to. I did zero training before riding across Spain (fuelled by beer) and you have years on me! You'll have a historical core fitness, be sure to attack a few hills before you go and you'll be fine.


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Donation made, a good cause Stuart, I hope you don`t get too saddle sore


----------



## Stuart Davies (Jan 13, 2008)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> Donation made, a good cause Stuart, I hope you don`t get too saddle sore


Thanks Mach, you are a gent.

I've 'cracked' that issue already Mach  Once you get over an initial period of bruising, saddle sores won't be an issue after just three days. The smaller and harder the saddle the better. I'm a bit old fashioned and ride the original 'Flight Titanium' - I've tried others over the years but nothing comes close - if only all saddles were that good.


----------



## Stuart Davies (Jan 13, 2008)

A gentle bump for the Easter weekend crowd.


----------



## Stuart Davies (Jan 13, 2008)

Â£650 raised so far with just over two weeks to go before the big event.

Please help me reach the the target I've set myself. No contribution too small and gratefully recieved.

Thanks you.


----------



## Stuart Davies (Jan 13, 2008)

Â£1250 raised thus far for this very worthy cause.

Every contribution most gratefully recieved no matter how great or small.

3 days to go before the off and getting quite nervous now...

Cheers,

Stuart


----------

